# Porn is biological?



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got done reading a very interesting article about pornography and sexual variety for men. Good points and stirring to say the least but I am wondering about some things. Is porn really biological? Many say it IS a need.

Here are my thoughts:

Food, water and shelter qualify as needs vital to one's personal survival, a variety of sexual experiences/partners do not. At best, it's an urge. The article uses this "need" to qualify feelings about monogamy and why men seek sexual variety, often at the expense of their relationships. 
Why is it that the male appetite for sex seems to be the only "need" humans have carried over from our pre-evolution days? We don't talk about the "need" to mark territory with feces, eat raw meat or arbitrarily attack weaker beings for territory. Either we use instinct as an excuse, or one has to assume that for all our evolution and education we can reason away our responsibility for personal actions as merely instinctual. 
In my case, my biology is as a gatherer. As I have pointed out before in a previous post, does that mean if I forget my lunch I should "gather" other peoples food from the company fridge? I could explain it away, right?
So when do we fall back on biology and when do we not?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Porn is not a need. That's like saying Mcdonalds is a need. Except porn is worse because it actually changes who you are inside and as person not just your physical health, it changes your sexual health.

Intimacy and physical closeness are needs, yes I would even go so far as to say sex is a need even though we won't die without it it will effect our emotional and physical health. The opposite is true of porn, porn does not enhance those things, it's just this whole other machine now, and does not represent healthy sexuality even though it is now a norm IMO.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Porn is NOT a need. Pictures/movies/text of pornographic nature is NOT a need.

What is a need is sexual fulfillment. Sexual fulfillment (purely sexual, as in NOT spiritual, NOT emotional) is a biological need.

Pornography is just one of many means to achieving that.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Maslow states among other things that a the need for love and affection is crucial. That people seek to overcome feelings of loneliness and alienation. This involves both giving and receiving love, affection and the sense of belonging. How would porn fit in to this? For me, it doesn't. It is the opposite of giving and receiving love and therefore, not a need.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

The need for love and affection <- spiritual need (love and belonging)
Sexual fulfillment <- biological (physiological) need


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sex is not a need. It's a desire.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Sex is not a need. It's a desire.


Need, desire, urge, appetite, compulsion, craving, drive, druthers, fancy, fire in belly, goad, impetus, impulse, incentive, itch, longing, lust, motive, passion, pressure, weakness.... errr.. sweet tooth? :rofl:


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

B B B,
I love Maslow. And your analysis of this topic is solid. Porn is not a need. In moderation it does not seem to harm most folks marriages. When it becomes a full blown addiction and/or interferes with marital sex obviously that is a disaster. 

I no longer view porn. When I was younger I always truthfully told my W, that I would prefer to be with her, however on the nights she didn't want to connect, I reserved the right to amuse myself. It never seemed to bother her much and I think she saw it as a practical "overflow" valve for me. We never fought about porn. 

If it had been a big deal for her that would have been tough. Because honestly I think she would have basically had to agree to have sex with me every single day to get me to go along with that. 

"What happens in Laptopistan, stays in Laptopistan"





Brennan said:


> Maslow states among other things that a the need for love and affection is crucial. That people seek to overcome feelings of loneliness and alienation. This involves both giving and receiving love, affection and the sense of belonging. How would porn fit in to this? For me, it doesn't. It is the opposite of giving and receiving love and therefore, not a need.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

reachingshore said:


> Need, desire, urge, appetite, compulsion, craving, drive, druthers, fancy, fire in belly, goad, impetus, impulse, incentive, itch, longing, lust, motive, passion, pressure, weakness.... errr.. sweet tooth? :rofl:


A distraction. And one which seemingly most people are piss poor at. I've turned that page of my life.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> B B B,
> I love Maslow. And your analysis of this topic is solid. Porn is not a need. In moderation it does not seem to harm most folks marriages. When it becomes a full blown addiction and/or interferes with marital sex obviously that is a disaster.
> 
> I no longer view porn. When I was younger I always truthfully told my W, that I would prefer to be with her, however on the nights she didn't want to connect, I reserved the right to amuse myself. It never seemed to bother her much and I think she saw it as a practical "overflow" valve for me. We never fought about porn.
> ...


On the nights she didn't want to connect, would you say porn was a need? :scratchhead:

Laptopistan.....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Is porn really biological? Many say it IS a need.


It is biological. It's not a need. As you say, it is a biological urge.



Brennan said:


> Why is it that the male appetite for sex seems to be the only "need" humans have carried over from our pre-evolution days? We don't talk about the "need" to mark territory with feces, eat raw meat or arbitrarily attack weaker beings for territory. Either we use instinct as an excuse, or one has to assume that for all our evolution and education we can reason away our responsibility for personal actions as merely instinctual.


If you're arguing that the biological and behavioral urges of people have changed in the last 10,000 years, then I disagree. I think most urges you have now, your ancient ancestors shared.



Brennan said:


> In my case, my biology is as a gatherer. As I have pointed out before in a previous post, does that mean if I forget my lunch I should "gather" other peoples food from the company fridge? I could explain it away, right?


Anyone can understand the motivation (hunger) behind stealing food. I wouldn't argue that we have, or should have, evolved beyond hunger. Hunger doesn't excuse poor behavior, but it can obviously help motivate poor behavior.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually no, it was a very strong urge but not a need. However it greatly reduced any resentment I had that she wasn't in the mood. So it really did reduce marital friction for us. I think she always knew I truly desired her way more than watching any porn flick so it didn't make her feel threatened. 




Brennan said:


> On the nights she didn't want to connect, would you say porn was a need? :scratchhead:
> 
> Laptopistan.....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> Actually no, it was a very strong urge but not a need. However it greatly reduced any resentment I had that she wasn't in the mood. So it really did reduce marital friction for us. I think she always knew I truly desired her way more than watching any porn flick so it didn't make her feel threatened.


Tell me it wasn't commercial porn and rather amateur stuff? As you know (for obvious reasons) I hate commercial porn and the exploits that goes on.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Biological or not, it all boils down to choice. Its not a need, but a want and a choice.


----------



## mollynature (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never seen porn in my life!! Not even once


----------

